# Eclipse Start Script



## delphiking1980 (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite unter Eclipse 3.6 und habe folgendes "Problem" :

gegeben sind 7 Prozesse,

Prozess 1,2 wird normal als Java Application gestartet, 3 wird im Debuggmodus gestartet und 4-7 wieder als "normale" Java Application.


Dieses würde ich gerne in ein Script packen da ich immer genau diese 7 Prozesse benötige.

Natürlich kann ich diese auch per Hand starten aber es mit einem Script zu machen hört sich irgendwie besser an.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jul 2011)

Und deine Frage lautet?


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jul 2011)

Vermutlich ob das geht und wie das geht... was ich aber nicht weiß ;-)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (7. Jul 2011)

bietet Eclipse eigentl. Ant-Tasks an? Falls ja, könnte man es doch über Ant realisieren.


----------

